# Einzelne Programm im Pfad ausschließen.



## ikosaeder (4. April 2014)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit den Settings von PATH.
Ich habe ein Programm (PYthon) in /usr/bin und eine andere Version in meinem Home-Verzeichnis. Ich hätte jetzt gerne die Version in /usr/bin aus dem Pfad entfernt (/usr/bin ) muss natürlich bleiben. 
Hat da jemand ne Idee?
Die Reihenfolge tauschen reicht leider nicht aus da python bestimmte Module relativ zum Pfad lädt und nicht startet wenn die Module 2 mal vorhanden sind. Das python in usr/bin entfernen scheidet auch aus, da dann andere Programme die Python dort suchen nicht funktionieren.


----------



## deepthroat (7. April 2014)

Hi.

Klingt fast so als bräuchtest du eine VirtualEnv Umgebung. (https://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv/1.7.1.2)

Ein einzelnes Programm aus dem Pfad ausschließen ist nicht möglich.

Wobei deine Problembeschreibung auch nicht wirklich vollständig ist. Was ist denn dann die Fehlermeldung, was genau willst du denn da machen?


----------



## ikosaeder (7. April 2014)

Die Fehlermeldung lautet:
ImportError: No module named site
Ich habe ein Sconssystem, das eine bestimmte selbstkompilierte Pythonversion voraussetzt. Das Standardpython wird für andere Pakete benötigt, deshalb kann ich das nicht einfach deinstallieren.
Problem beim import in Python ist, das es nicht wie bei PATH das erste nimmt das es findet, sondern in allen Pfaden sucht und die Fehlermeldung ausspuckt wenn es mehr als eine Version des Moduls findet. Ich werde mir den Link aber mal anschauen.


----------



## deepthroat (8. April 2014)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Die Fehlermeldung lautet:
> ImportError: No module named site
> Ich habe ein Sconssystem, das eine bestimmte selbstkompilierte Pythonversion voraussetzt. Das Standardpython wird für andere Pakete benötigt, deshalb kann ich das nicht einfach deinstallieren.
> Problem beim import in Python ist, das es nicht wie bei PATH das erste nimmt das es findet, sondern in allen Pfaden sucht und die Fehlermeldung ausspuckt wenn es mehr als eine Version des Moduls findet.


Das klingt jetzt nach ganz wilder Spekulation. Wie kommst du darauf?

Also der PYTHONPATH und die PATH Variable haben nicht viel miteinander zu tun. Python verwendet das erste passende Modul welches sich im PYTHONPATH findet.

Der Fehler sagt doch relativ eindeutig, dass das Modul überhaupt nicht gefunden wurde.

Scons ist kompatibel zu ziemlich jeder Python 2.x Version. Normalerweise wird diese Version als python2 installiert. Welche Distribution verwendest du denn?


----------



## ikosaeder (16. April 2014)

Nachdem ich mein Python und das Scons noch einmal upgedatet habe ist das Problem weg.
Thema ist damit erledigt.


----------

